# Looking for a good nonstick skillet for a Christmas gift



## sandking (Nov 16, 2003)

Would like to get my daughter a nonstick skillet that will last. Does anyone have one with a nonstick coating that does not come off?  I've located two that are advertised to never loose the coating. One is Berndes brand in Cooking Enthusiast catalog.  The other is Scanpan in chefs catalog.  Both are expensive.  Don't mind paying the price if it is a really good pan.  
Let me know if any of you have input on this. Thanks!


----------



## Hub-UK (Nov 17, 2003)

My pride and joy is a non-stick wok which is no longer non-stick. It made me wonder why I bothered with non-stick in the first place.

It was only a cheap pan so it proves you get what you pay for but . . .

. . . once the non-stick started coming off I took wire wool to it and cleaned it to the bare metal. After use I wash it and immediately oil it with olive oil and wipe with a paper towel. It cooks superbly and nothing sticks to it.

The other way to go is to buy a steel pan and season it yourself using salt. This is probably the best type of non-stick pan and is the way the professionals tend to go. If you want the instructions just say the word.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi sandking and welcome to Discuss Cooking!!

I have had several non-stick pans but never a really expensive one.  When the non-stick finish begins to scratch and chip off I just buy another one.     And there are very few things I actually use non-stick for anyway.

I can't recommend a particular brand of pan but I will suggest that your daughter hang onto her receipt and warranty if she needs to use them to replace it.  I usually end up misplacing or throwing away my receipts and have "lost out" several times   

If I hear anything about these two brands I will let you know.


----------



## sandking (Nov 17, 2003)

*Making your own non stick pan*

Hub Uk,
I would like the instructions for making my own non stick pan using salt and a steel pan.  Would that be stainless steel?
Thank you!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

I have Calphalon non stick pans and as far as non stick pans go, I love them. They do have a lifetime warranty so as long as you take care of them and don't do anything to break the warranty (like running them through the dishwasher or using abrasive cleaning agents) then if the coating wears off (and they all do eventually) then Calphalon will replace it for life. The pans are pretty heavy which is great for even heat distribution. They can also go in the oven up to 450 degrees.


----------



## cindylouhoo (Jul 15, 2004)

Calphalon Commercial non-stick is good quality. They offer a lifetime guarantee. Right now there are great specials as Calphalon is discontinuing this line. You can get a great deal on Amazon for a 3 qt. saute pan for $29.99. At BB&B or LNT you can find a set of the 8 & 10" omelette pans for about $39.99.


----------



## plasma (Jul 19, 2004)

Hub-UK said:
			
		

> My pride and joy is a non-stick wok which is no longer non-stick. It made me wonder why I bothered with non-stick in the first place.
> 
> It was only a cheap pan so it proves you get what you pay for but . . .
> 
> ...


Take a look at this site [link removed]


----------



## plasma (Jul 19, 2004)

sandking said:
			
		

> Would like to get my daughter a nonstick skillet that will last. Does anyone have one with a nonstick coating that does not come off? I've located two that are advertised to never loose the coating. One is Berndes brand in Cooking Enthusiast catalog. The other is Scanpan in chefs catalog. Both are expensive. Don't mind paying the price if it is a really good pan.
> Let me know if any of you have input on this. Thanks!


 try this link
this will sure help you [link removed]


----------

